# Corona virus self isolation memes.



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## arved (Mar 29, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 316660



if you want to answer your own questions then why ask ?


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 29, 2020)

Did you know that there is 14 whole seasons of Ancient Aliens?









						Watch Latest Episode Ancient Aliens - Season 11  | Yesmovies.to
					

Pyramids of Antarctica. Is there evidence of ancient technology buried beneath the ice of the most southern continent? Within 20 years, we are expecting to send the first colonizers to the Red Planet. Astronauts will brave the six-month journey to become the first extraterrestrials visitors to...




					yesmovies.ag


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)

no kids here....so i call the kids...hubby talks dirty and i ignore him....we have watched tiger king....season 3 of ozark...the list just goes on and on...i am a news addict...the news is making him crazy..he is spending his time in his garden...lots of time on porch spying on neighbors who are totally boring lol
the neighbor who shares the mail box area....trim the damn grass around my jonquils and i swear it looks like he did it with scissors...perfect trim right up to the flowers not touching a single flower....hubby alternates between yelling at me then doing something nice for me....plans are being made for the spring and the end of this mess...it is so sad seeing pics of kids parties..full balloons etc...presents looks like a great party...of one..the birthday child...mama bear was in tears when i told her i had the eggs waiting on the candy....for easter....she goes..it wont be the same without you....well hell why am i not going to be there...she is worried about gov coopers lock down....i seriously doubt the banner elk police will arrest a 66 yr old woman with a basket of easter eggs...i thought about going over before dawn and hiding the eggs in the dark..then hubby mentions...ronnie will shoot your ass....true  and lawdy we dont wanna get crazy mary started....

now the big issue here is becoming the 2nd home owners..who are coming back...fast....ny  and florida...locals are bitching....figuring they wont self isolate for the 14 days needed...so far our rural area has few cases..and that may be due to little testing....i think they have done a little over 60 tests here...
we are rather isolated but have a history of flat landers escaping fever...blowing rock was built on the rich escaping yellow fever...its not hard doing social distancing but yesterday we went for a ride...the blue ridge parkway was packed......some of the stores in blowing rock were open....we wanted to go for a walk then realized i still had on my bed room slippers...i fear for the jeans..this damn jammie pants just fucking lie...everything is fine...they say...when you know damn well its not...

omg and the food...we are just eating...pizza rolls fish sticks...chili and rice...baking bread....

just pouring the ice cream right on top of the pizza hiding the pasta


----------



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2020)

arved said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 316660
> ...



So you're one of 'those' are you?

Pass.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)

memes....

the home school ones are great


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)

and just a reminder....some cant choose to stay at home...


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Muhammed (Mar 29, 2020)

strollingbones said:


> no kids here....so i call the kids...hubby talks dirty and i ignore him....we have watched tiger king....season 3 of ozark...the list just goes on and on...i am a news addict...the news is making him crazy..he is spending his time in his garden...lots of time on porch spying on neighbors who are totally boring lol
> the neighbor who shares the mail box area....trim the damn grass around my jonquils and i swear it looks like he did it with scissors...perfect trim right up to the flowers not touching a single flower....hubby alternates between yelling at me then doing something nice for me....plans are being made for the spring and the end of this mess...it is so sad seeing pics of kids parties..full balloons etc...presents looks like a great party...of one..the birthday child...mama bear was in tears when i told her i had the eggs waiting on the candy....for easter....she goes..it wont be the same without you....well hell why am i not going to be there...she is worried about gov coopers lock down....i seriously doubt the banner elk police will arrest a 66 yr old woman with a basket of easter eggs...i thought about going over before dawn and hiding the eggs in the dark..then hubby mentions...ronnie will shoot your ass....true  and lawdy we dont wanna get crazy mary started....
> 
> now the big issue here is becoming the 2nd home owners..who are coming back...fast....ny  and florida...locals are bitching....figuring they wont self isolate for the 14 days needed...so far our rural area has few cases..and that may be due to little testing....i think they have done a little over 60 tests here...
> ...


Baking bread is an art everyone should master anyways, IMO.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)

the bread machine has mastered it well....he uses that and makes bread the old fashion way


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2020)

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 316690


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 29, 2020)

I wished I could find the meme:

Home schooling: one of the mf,s called in a bomb threat


----------



## Mindful (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## ozro (Mar 29, 2020)

no caption needed


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DustyInfinity (Mar 30, 2020)

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 316670



OMG, I laughed out loud.  Good solid belly laugh.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## HaShev (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Votto (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Missourian (Apr 13, 2020)

I used to spin the toilet paper like I was on Wheel of Fortune...now I turn it like I'm crackin' a safe.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Indeependent (Apr 17, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 316660


Married 30 years and we've just had the best Passover ever!


----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 316660
> ...





I binged on matzoh.

And at least I could read the Haggadah.

All in splendid isolation.


----------



## gipper (Apr 17, 2020)

Since we can’t eat out, now’s the perfect time to eat better, get fit, and stay healthy. We’re quarantined! Who are we trying to impress? We have snacks, we have sweatpants – I say we use them!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 17, 2020)

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 316674


More specifically, molecular mixology.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Since we can’t eat out, now’s the perfect time to eat better, get fit, and stay healthy. We’re quarantined! Who are we trying to impress? We have snacks, we have sweatpants – I say we use them!



You mean you don't dress up to stay in the house?

Americans and their snacks. lol


----------



## gipper (Apr 17, 2020)

Me: Alexa what’s the weather this weekend?

Alexa: It doesn’t matter – you’re not going anywhere.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Votto (Apr 17, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


>


Problem is, there is a disclaimer on the back that reads, "EXCEPT FOR COVID STUPID"


----------



## Votto (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)

Votto said:


> View attachment 324444



That is so mean.


----------



## Mindful (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Apr 18, 2020)

I see birds have sex, multiple times a day... 

It's sadly getting me even hornier! Bird porn...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## RWS (Apr 21, 2020)

__





						Google Image Result for https://i.pinimg.com/474x/36/61/6b/36616b27dce1d2abb7a592d4b4460355.jpg
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 22, 2020)

I wiped my tv screen with anti-virus wipes. 

I lost CBS news, ABC news, NBC news, MSNBC and CNN


----------



## Corazon (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)

Omg I am thankful I am not the only one...boredom shopping


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)

And now I want a dragon


----------



## Mindful (Apr 26, 2020)

strollingbones said:


> And now I want a dragon



Plenty round here to choose from.

Sorry, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 328214



This is honestly the best one I've seen and I almost woke the family laughing

TRUE


----------



## SweetSue92 (Apr 26, 2020)

This one is making the rounds on FB and I love it


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 26, 2020)

Children back at school after lockdown.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 1, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Ame®icano (May 4, 2020)

New one: 

Jew can hear nickel drop from three blocks away. Since corona virus, the radius expand to twelve.


----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 5, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 5, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 5, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 5, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 7, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 7, 2020)

i dont even know where a bra is


----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 10, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 12, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 17, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 19, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 19, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 19, 2020)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (May 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> View attachment 337449


Whoever drew this illustration was something like a prophet


----------



## Dick Foster (May 21, 2020)

strollingbones said:


> View attachment 316669


I had a friend in the AF that used to punish his wife that way. He'd go out at lunch and eat beans and pickled eggs then wash it down with beer. By quitting time he'd be fully loaded and ready to roar.


----------



## Dick Foster (May 21, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 324444
> ...


And so damned funny.


----------



## Votto (May 21, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 316660
> ...


Well sure, the angel of death passes over your house every year

Rub it in why don't ya?

Can you spare some lambs blood for our doors?


----------



## ChemEngineer (May 25, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> *“It is the first responsibility of every citizen to question authority.”*



Please attribute that brilliant quote to Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## Votto (May 25, 2020)

ChemEngineer said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > *“It is the first responsibility of every citizen to question authority.”*
> ...


Ben Franklin?  I thought Joe Biden said it.


----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (May 28, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## strollingbones (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Silver Cat (Jun 20, 2020)

A lot has been said on the coronavirus, but no one yet took advantage of a perfect book name — Covid’s Metamorphoses.


----------

